# libreoffice-legacy build error



## alphachi (Aug 31, 2011)

Since editors/libreoffice is broken, I have to use editors/libreoffice-legacy:


```
# portsnap fetch update
...
# cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy/
# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for libreoffice-legacy-3.3.3_3:
     WEBDAV=off "Support webdav protocol"
     [B]CUPS=on[/B] "Support cups for printing"
     [B]KDE4=on[/B] "With Qt4/KDE4 vclplug support"
     GNOME=off "Better integration in gnome environnement"
     JAVA=off "Add Java support (XML Filters, macros)"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
# make [B]LOCALIZED_LANG=zh-CN[/B] BATCH=yes install clean
...
```

but some errors found when building:


```
...
Module 'sw' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 245 files unchanged

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy/work/libreoffice-build-3.3.3.1/build/libreoffice/scp2/util
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy/work/libreoffice-build-3.3.3.1/build/libreoffice/sdext/source/presenter

 it seems you are using a threaded build, which means that the
 actual compile error is probably hidden far above, and could be
 inside any of these other modules:
     scp2
 please re-run build inside each one to isolate the problem.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy/work/libreoffice-build-3.3.3.1/build/libreoffice
source ./FreeBSDAMDEnv.Set.sh
cd sdext
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
sometimes (sadly) it is necessary to rm -Rf unxfbsdx.pro in a module.
gmake: *** [stamp/build] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy.
```

According the tip, I input:


```
/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy/work/libreoffice-build-3.3.3.1/build/libreoffice
source ./FreeBSDAMDEnv.Set.sh
cd sdext
build
```

After a while, still error:


```
...
Entering /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy/work/libreoffice-build-3.3.3.1/build/libreoffice/sdext/source/presenter

Building help index for en-US
time taken was 0.007 seconds
Nothing to update for zip
rm -f ../../unxfbsdx.pro/misc/PresenterScreen/help/PresenterScreen_help_en-US/content/*.*
rm -f ../../unxfbsdx.pro/misc/PresenterScreen/help/PresenterScreen_help_en-US/caption/*.*
dmake:  Error: -- `../../unxfbsdx.pro/misc/PresenterScreen/help/CN/com.sun.PresenterScreen-freebsd_x86_64/presenter.xhp' not found, and can't be made

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

 it seems that the error is inside 'sdext', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy/work/libreoffice-build-3.3.3.1/build/libreoffice
source ./FreeBSDAMDEnv.Set.sh
cd sdext
build

when the problem is isolated and fixed exit and re-run 'make' from the top-level
sometimes (sadly) it is necessary to rm -Rf unxfbsdx.pro in a module.
```

How to solve it? Thanks!


----------



## bapt@ (Sep 9, 2011)

Just *make clean* and restart.

It looks like a stopped build that has been restarted.


----------

